# Web Control Panel for Apache



## pyroboy (Apr 19, 2003)

I am trying to set up a Web server using OSX for several Web sites. The idea is to use an xserve to serve out Web sites. 

When I set up a Web site with a Web services company I get a software control panel for the domain that allows me to add e-mail accounts, check stats and tinker with the Web site. 

I am trying to find out if this software is included with xserve or if there is the 3rd party software solution available. I cannot find any information on the Apple Web site.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scking (Apr 20, 2003)

The Xserve comes with OS X Server, and yes it does have all a GUI for adding user accounts and viewing stats.  

Download the Administrator's Guide PDF, located on the OS X section of the Apple website for more info. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## pyroboy (Apr 20, 2003)

I am not interested in control panels to administer the server. I am looking for a control panel that will allow me to administer domains. 

Perhaps I need to explain what I am looking for a different way.


Lets say I have a Web site called arfarfarf.com that is hosted by an ISP like laughingsquid.com. Most Web site hosting companies offer a control panel that you access from your Web site over the Internet. Something like http://www.arfarfarf.com/control_panel/.

From that control panel, I as the domain admin can add new e-mail accounts, delete accounts, manage passowords and check to see ho wmany dog lovers checked out arfarfarf.com last month.

If I wanted to host Web sites on an xserve and offer that same Control Panel functionality to my other hosting clients, what software would I use?

I have heard of software packages like Cobalt or Plesk. I am looking for other solutions that might work on an xserve.

If anyone knows of a package, please let me know.


----------

